
Why is Africa so poor? - MYEUHD
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/jun/28/why-africa-so-poor-google
======
asheikh
Africa is poor, because it feeds the west and rest of the world through
corruption. Africans are taught corruption by the colonial empires.

------
netman21
In my school days I had the crazy idea that I wanted to get an MBA after my BS
in engineering. To enter business school you had to at minimum take classes in
accounting, micro, and macro economics. I clearly remember the macro-economics
text book stating that African countries were poor because they did not
contain enough rich people. I slammed the book closed and took it back to the
campus book store for a refund. I completed the class without a textbook.

